# New member from Montana



## splanglois (Dec 4, 2015)

Thanks for all your work keeping this forum up and running! I'm a gardener, permaculturalist and aspiring beekeeper from Montana. Always looking to learn more!

Sam


----------



## hvacrich0 (Aug 25, 2014)

Hi Sam, and welcome. I am just outside of Kalispell and if your looking for bees or help getting started in the spring let me know and I'll be glad to help any way I can. Rich


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource and good luck with the new hobby! It is addicting!


----------



## justin (Jun 16, 2007)

Hi Sam, welcome to the club. we are fairly serious gardeners here as well. the learning curve with bees is pretty huge so read lots, use the search feature here and ask away.


----------



## MT204 (May 12, 2011)

Welcome neighbor.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Sam!


----------

